# fergy lead free fitting



## beachplumber (Feb 7, 2010)

My fergies is cycling out the old fittings and getting the lead free in stock as the old run out. The price difference is double if not more. I bought a 1/2" pex male at $3.66. I am in NC the other supply houses say their don't need to go to lead free. Anyone else seeing this besides CA


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Vermont has gone lead free too..


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

washington dc is next.... jan 2011

pretty soon the whole country will be. it just makes since for the manufacturers....... stupid CA!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Before you know it TM will be in lead free Alabama with his hoarder stash of Delta Faucets...

Then What?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm curious about the science behind this. Is the minute amount of lead in todays brass really pose a health risk? Or is this just political BS? Are people actually getting sick from lead in their faucets and valves?:detective:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Before you know it TM will be in lead free Alabama with his hoarder stash of Delta Faucets...
> 
> Then What?


I've been looking at other options......I may not be plumbing but for a few more years anyway. I'ma pay my house off and do somthing else.:thumbsup: In 3 or 4 years I'm out for good.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> I've been looking at other options......I may not be plumbing but for a few more years anyway. I'ma pay my house off and do somthing else.:thumbsup: In 3 or 4 years I'm out for good.


 Ever thought about running for sheriff?:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> I'm curious about the science behind this. Is the minute amount of lead in todays brass really pose a health risk? Or is this just political BS? Are people actually getting sick from lead in their faucets and valves?:detective:


Well the real story is it was 4:20 PM in California one day and all of a sudden through the smoky haze some one said, "Hey dudes... I got a wild idea..."

Someone else said, "Whoa Dude... What is it..."

The original person said, "Huh... I forgot..." then moments later remembered and blurted out, "Lets ban lead in plumbing..."

Then they all agreed, "Yea man!", "Far Out Dude", "Yea lets do it!"

Next thing you know it became law in California...

All the plumbing manufacturers jumped on board...

The law started spreading across the nation with other states adopting it as well...:whistling2:

All this from a state where anyone can plumb as long as they work for someone with a contracting license....:laughing:

Oh Boy! Pass me some of dat shiot will ya...
I need some so I can follow the logic....:blink:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Excuse me while I drink my Kool Aid.








:thumbsup:


----------

